# DP/DR - Which books would you recommend?



## Chazon (Feb 9, 2008)

I have not read very much about DP/DR. Which books would you recommend 
(information and relief if possible)?

At amazon.com there are books such as

-The Stranger In The Mirror - Marlene Steinberg

-Feeling Unreal: Depersonalization Disorder and the Loss of the Self - Daphne Simeon

-Getting Through the Day: Strategies for Adults Hurt As Children - Nancy J. Napier

-The Dissociative Identity Disorder Sourcebook - Deborah Bray Haddock


----------



## revdoc (Jan 2, 2005)

Chazon said:


> I have not read very much about DP/DR. Which books would you recommend
> (information and relief if possible)?


There's one more book, called "Overcoming Depersonalization and Feelings of Unreality" by Anthony David et al. It's at amazon.com - http://tinyurl.com/2n5v9l

I can't say whether you'll find it useful or not. It takes a cognitive-behavioural (CBT) self-help approach. I can't say whether you'll find it helpful or not, but especially if your DP is quite recent in onset, I would say it's worth trying.


----------

